# Memebox Global: Numbered Editions!



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

This thread is to discuss and get information on Past Memeboxes.​ ​*MEMEBOX #* *1 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



SN-T Plant Stem Cell Skincare Sample Kit: Cleansing Foam, Toner and Cream
Too Cool For School Aqua Gel Mist
Mamonde First Energy Serum
Recipe By Nature Spray Essence Water
Nots 28 Remedy Acne Pore Deep Cleanser
Glory Vegan Nail Lacquer
SEP Face Lifting Mask


 ​*MEMEBOX # 2 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Ryoe Jayang Yunmo Anti-Hairloss Hair Pack
LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence
Miguhara BP Cream
Maycoop Raw Sauce
a:t fox Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet
Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Super Cream
Gowoonsesang Total Active Dual BB Cream


 ​*MEMEBOX # 3 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Dear by Enprani: Bounce Cheese Cream
Dr. Jart: V7 Eye Serum
Tonymoly: Delight Tony Tint
Banila Co. It Radiant Brightening Cream
Banila Co. It Radiant CC Cream
Banila Co. It Radiant CC in Melting Pact
Aritaum: The Professional Eyelashes
Secret Key: Twinkle Waterproof Gel Pencil Liner
Nuganic: Customized Sunblock Fresh SPF 50
Papa Recipe: Princess Lip Gel Patch


 ​*MEMEBOX # 4* *CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Goodal Repair Plus Essential Oil
LJH Dr. Care Vita Propolis Ampoule
Lanoa Natural Soap Sulfur
The Shampoo Plus: Natural Waterless Shampoo
Clio VF 21 Water BB SPF35
IOPE Bio Essence Intensive Conditioning
Laneige Snow Crystal Pure Lip Gloss
T.E.N. Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence
Peripera Peri's Tint Mini Mandarin Juice
Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence


 ​*MEMEBOX # 5 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Derma B Daily Moisture Body Lotion
Nuganic Customize Pole Control Essence
CNP Laboratory Cleansing Perfecta
Aromatica Tasteless Aroma Therapy Roll On
Lipozone Body Ampoules
Sella Organic Soap
Espoir Lip Gloss
Physiogel Pouch Sample foils
Dear Jane Touch the Silk Velvet Primer foil
Dear Jane Glam on Your Shimmer Bomb foil
Leaders CC Cream foil
Leaders UV Moist Sun Gel foil


 ​*MEMEBOX # 6 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



O'sum: Aloe Vera Soothing Mist
Kovas: Cettua Silk and Shiny Foot Mask
Recipe by Nature: Spray Essence Water
Hanskin: Bio Origin Wrinkle Talk BB SPF 30
Nella Fantasia: One Day Whitener Magical Whitening Lotion
Kerasys: Miracle Essence
Dr. Jart+: Silver Label Rejuvenating Beauty Balm
Laneige: Snow Crystal Pure Lip Gloss


 ​*MEMEBOX # 7* *CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Miseenscene: 2X Curl Essence
Leaders Insolution: BIO Medi-curing Aqua Dressing Mask
Dr. G: Bio-RTx Mentor Cream
a:t fox: Fantasy Holic Makeup Designer Kit
Recipe by Nature: Slowganic Cleansers
Catrin: Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF4


 ​*MEMEBOX # 8 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Flower Men Energy Factory Moist Boosting Sheet Mask
Hairich Vedacell Hair Program Shampoo
Tonymoly BCDATION SPF30
Heart Face Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack
Secret Key Snow White Cream
Max Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Form Cleanser


 ​*MEMEBOX #9 CONTENTS*​​


Spoiler



Kerasys Oriental Premium Shampoo
Luna Wonder Essential BB Founde 15ml
Jaminkyung Gokmul Care Creamy Cleansing Masque
25cc Hair Booster
Savia Magic Count Down 7 Days EGF and Multi-Peptide
Elle Girl I say Tint You Say Gloss
Botanic Hill BOH Moist and Radiant Youth Ampoule Essence set


 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

Memebox 8





Superbox 3


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

Memebox 9



Spoiler


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 6, 2014)

i only got my global box 2 and 3 and lucky box1 today ,loving the too cool for school mist in the luckybox1 .so thats all the early boxes i have caught up with. 5 more in the uk and 6 on the way last update incheon, i think more ship this week or next week.love the box haul luxxyluxx


----------



## Luxx22 (May 6, 2014)

l



Lorna ljblog said:


> i only got my global box 2 and 3 and lucky box1 today ,loving the too cool for school mist in the luckybox1 .so thats all the early boxes i have caught up with. 5 more in the uk and 6 on the way last update incheon, i think more ship this week or next week.love the box haul luxxyluxx


Yea it's quite over whelming, I don't know what to do with half of it lol.


----------



## veritazy (May 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> l
> 
> Yea it's quite over whelming, I don't know what to do with half of it lol.


lol swap some of the stuffs! i wish there are people who would swap in europe...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i should move to usa. hehe


----------



## justamerelurker (May 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i only got my global box 2 and 3 and lucky box1 today ,loving the too cool for school mist in the luckybox1 .so thats all the early boxes i have caught up with. 5 more in the uk and 6 on the way last update incheon, i think more ship this week or next week.love the box haul luxxyluxx


So lucky you got the global box 2 and 3 restock before they sold out... They're so good!


----------



## veritazy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the compilation!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We do realize the list of items is getting shorter and shorter? -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They seem to like to include 1 "very prized item" in each box after #6. I won't mind if its really good tho..

Box #10 ships in a week or so, so I will get it in 2 weeks tops.

Can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## Courtnee (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if Memebox is cruelty free? It doesn't say on their website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they are...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hope full)


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

@Courtnee &lt;3 I'm sure they are not 100% cruelty-free, but there are many Korean sub-companies that are pushing out cruelty free products. Examples are listed here in KARA. I do agree they should include more of those   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe you could try the nature box or honey/green tea box because those seem to be very organic based.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Does anyone know if Memebox is cruelty free? It doesn't say on their website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope they are...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hope full)


I actually emailed them about this an their reply was "we cannot tell you, we don't know" I assume they do on some.


----------



## Taleez (May 12, 2014)

As far as the Recipe by Nature Green Tea cleanser.... its on their site for $19, unless the size is going to be larger.... also, right now it is on sale for I believe $10.


----------



## Taleez (May 12, 2014)

Stupid question.... how do I copy someone's post so I can reply to it????


----------



## LiLy07 (May 12, 2014)

I think it 's the same size. they just inflated the prize on their memeboxes. just quote that msg.


----------



## Taleez (May 12, 2014)

I hit quote but it never copies


----------



## LiLy07 (May 12, 2014)

Taleez said:


> I hit quote but it never copies


really i just hit quote on ur msg. maybe try multiquote.


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2014)

Even though the price is inflated, I still think it looks like a good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitty93 (May 14, 2014)

anybody received their box 10 yet?!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 15, 2014)

Memebox 10


----------



## cherricelle (May 15, 2014)

Memebox 10 looks awsome! So glad I bought it! Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## OiiO (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers! I love the regular box #10, and will use everything except for eye serum (that will go to my mom).


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

I still think the Memebox Global boxes are the best!  All those products are full size but one!! Eee!!  I want mine so bad.  I must have that Mool Pool!


----------



## Malaperelka (May 15, 2014)

These boxes look great!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 17, 2014)

Monday is a holiday for Canada, so I have to wait until Tuesday to receive any Memebox's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 17, 2014)

I just randomly got this email although I didnt pay for express ;

We are sending you the tracking number for your order noxxxxx

Tracking number: EGxxxxxxxxxKR

Shipping method: Express shipping via EMS
Shipping date: 14-May

(Express shipping with EMS: 3~7 working days, Express shipping with DHL: 3~7 working days, Standard shipping: 15~22 working days)

*To track Express shipping with EMS**, and Standard shipping, please click **here.*

This is the first tho. I think I will get it on Monday. Yay!!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 17, 2014)

@LadyManah: I paid for Express, but I did also buy something from the Memeshop, and that was delivered by Express a while ago before this was being shipped out too.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That was me! Then I got my first box and loved it so I ordered more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol. im so broke right now plus I think I will give some of the boxes to my sisters so im not too worried that I wont be able to use all of the products. what would you say is your most favorite product from all the memeboxes?


----------



## OiiO (May 20, 2014)

I got my box #10 today as well and omg I'm in love with that BB cream!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I got my box #10 today as well and omg I'm in love with that BB cream!


I am very excited to try it. I love Hanskin. It looks like a BB serum? How is the coverage?


----------



## OiiO (May 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am very excited to try it. I love Hanskin. It looks like a BB serum? How is the coverage?


It feels super lightweight and blends like a dream. It starts off as medium-sheer coverage, but can be blended out for full sheer effect, or built up for medium-full coverage without looking cakey. It looks better and more natural on the skin than any other BB cream I tried so far, but the price tag makes my wallet quietly whimper in the corner. The color is fair with warm orange undertones, but don't let that scare you - that orange is for neutralizing the redness, and it does a splendid job at that. Once blended out, the orange tint is invisible.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 21, 2014)

OiiO said:


> It feels super lightweight and blends like a dream. It starts off as medium-sheer coverage, but can be blended out for full sheer effect, or built up for medium-full coverage without looking cakey. It looks better and more natural on the skin than any other BB cream I tried so far, but the price tag makes my wallet quietly whimper in the corner. The color is fair with warm orange undertones, but don't let that scare you - that orange is for neutralizing the redness, and it does a splendid job at that. Once blended out, the orange tint is invisible.


Thank you so much for the picture and the feedback. It looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## veritazy (May 23, 2014)

We are getting a whole lot of boxes for the week to come~ 

Can't wait to see spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Superbox #11:* Before Special Day: Shipping May 21st
*Superbox #12:* Oil &amp; Trouble V.2: Shipping May 21st

*Makeup Edition *: Start shipping May 24th

*Memebox Mini #1: *Shipping date: May 24th

*Memebox** Mini #2: *Shipping date: May 24th


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I just changed this thread from Past Global editions to just Numbered boxes in general and added spoiler tags to the photo posts where I could.  There's one post that just won't be edited for some inexplicable reason, so it unfortunately can't have spoilers added.  If a Global box has a number instead of a theme, spoilers should go in this thread!


----------



## trubleu (May 31, 2014)

Hey guys, guess what I just got. Global box #11!!! Another eye cream. Oh boy, I'm getting overloaded lol! I was expecting my night care box to ship with it, but I only got this one. oh well. enjoy~!! Sorry about the pic quality.



Spoiler


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Hey guys, guess what I just got. Global box #11!!! Another eye cream. Oh boy, I'm getting overloaded lol! I was expecting my night care box to ship with it, but I only got this one. oh well. enjoy~!! Sorry about the pic quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oooo Yay! Can't wait for mine. thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## LadyManah (May 31, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Hey guys, guess what I just got. Global box #11!!! Another eye cream. Oh boy, I'm getting overloaded lol! I was expecting my night care box to ship with it, but I only got this one. oh well. enjoy~!! Sorry about the pic quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Weird, I can't see the picture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can someone list the contents?


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

@@LadyManah



Spoiler



Dear by Enprani Moistfull Booskin 65ml
Too Cool For School Dinoplaz Cinema City 10 ml (CC cream)
Hope girl Nail Travel Bling Bling Set - 3 nailpolishes
Witch's Pouch Radiant Lolli Tint #3 Funky Bloom 2.5 (lip tint)
Illi Fresh Moisture Body Lotion 100 ml
Illi Green Tea Brightening Mask 1 mask
Purederm Botanical Choice Pure Solution Eye Cream 30 ml


----------



## trubleu (May 31, 2014)

Ok, so I couldn't help but play with the stuff in my box.



Spoiler



I blinged out my nails! I am in love with the gradation nail set. I've never done it before, and I think it turned out ok for my 1st try. I just went and bought a bunch of the etude sets on ebay. Sorry, I know I need a manicure badly. :blush:


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 31, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I'm so excited for box 11 thanks for the spoiler!!


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay box 11 looks awesome! I will use every item.


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow! box #11 looks so good! i can't wait! I think these boxes are still the best out of all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great Value for your money!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking good!

Can't wait to use the



Spoiler



illi body lotion

TCFS CC!!

Although most things reminded me of the May I help you? Korean box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 1, 2014)

i just checked and mine was moved to express as were the other box with the delay emails, cannot wait for my box 11 now , but bum i ordered the dear by enprani off korean shop as wanted to try , also ordered there 2 other creams they do, looks a really great box and will use it all.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Can't wait to use the
> 
> ...


Oooh, it does look similar with just a few different products! I'm glad that didn't put Vaseline in the box... I think they learned their lesson after the L'Oreal ordeal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 2, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Hey guys, guess what I just got. Global box #11!!! Another eye cream. Oh boy, I'm getting overloaded lol! I was expecting my night care box to ship with it, but I only got this one. oh well. enjoy~!! Sorry about the pic quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Totally missed this yesterday. This looks like such a great box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of interesting things. 

I should be getting mine tomorrow &amp; can't wait to see everything in person!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers for box 11, it looks pretty nice!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my box today!



Spoiler



The Enprani  is amazing! I'm starting to  think everything in their Dear line could easily become HG items. I may very well need to go to Korea Depart and place a full-sized order for this stuff! It's such an interesting product! The texture is pretty unique and it made my skin glow! 

Although, the description made me laugh!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 3, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I got my box today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more my order of enprani dear products has hit uk no customs hit I ordered this products along with the other and also the other cheese cream and the water cream I love this brand


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Couldn't agree more my order of enprani dear products has hit uk no customs hit I ordered this products along with the other and also the other cheese cream and the water cream I love this brand


Lorna, where did you get them from? I'm thinking of buying some stuff from this brand too.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 3, 2014)

I love box 11! I think it's my favorite Memebox yet. Just love Memebox!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Lorna, where did you get them from? I'm thinking of buying some stuff from this brand too.


Korean online shop but hold on my dear as my email from memebox today says my prayers for a enprani dear superbox and too cool for school superbox are being taken seriously as I keep asking them they have been in talks with both companies on discussing the option


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Korean online shop but hold on my dear as my email from memebox today says my prayers for a enprani dear superbox and too cool for school superbox are being taken seriously as I keep asking them they have been in talks with both companies on discussing the option


Oh, that would be so great! I'm gonna wait then   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Korean online shop but hold on my dear as my email from memebox today says my prayers for a enprani dear superbox and too cool for school superbox are being taken seriously as I keep asking them they have been in talks with both companies on discussing the option


Oh....

That would be AMAZING!!!

Also, HURRY UP #11! I need you!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2014)

I got #11 today! Eeee! It's a really great box &amp; much better now thats its in my hands!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ahhh so jealous I didn't order #11! It looks amazing.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Hey guys, guess what I just got. Global box #11!!! Another eye cream. Oh boy, I'm getting overloaded lol! I was expecting my night care box to ship with it, but I only got this one. oh well. enjoy~!! Sorry about the pic quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


AMAZING BOX!!!! Too cool for school @@veritazy YAY!!  - I'm only buying global editions now!


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Can't wait to use the
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That lotion is not great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Drying to skin if anything and the smell of lemon was so strong that I had people at work asking me why I smell of lemon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

@ yaasss ikr~ finally one to try. Hope you like your box.



Spoiler



I wished it was the dual function cream or cream shadow but itsokkayy I still love it.

They seem to be contracted to Hope Girl or something with 3 products seen so far.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That lotion is not great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Drying to skin if anything and the smell of lemon was so strong that I had people at work asking me why I smell of lemon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh noes...I had high hopes for it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh noes...I had high hopes for it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe Im just sensitive to smell of lemon.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 5, 2014)

I actually don't mind the smell of lemon too much, but it's definitely drying and has powdery finish. I'm guessing it's good for people with oily body skin?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I actually don't mind the smell of lemon too much, but it's definitely drying and has powdery finish. I'm guessing it's good for people with oily body skin?


Again this is a variable meme has to work on. 

I don't mind lemons as they are fresh, but hopefully not that dishwash liquid lemon. 

Don't have oily skin..but I'll judge when I use it finally.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Again this is a variable meme has to work on.
> 
> I don't mind lemons as they are fresh, but hopefully not that dishwash liquid lemon.
> 
> Don't have oily skin..but I'll judge when I use it finally.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You know, I think it is precisely the dishwash kind of lemon, not the lemon meringue lemon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yeah, I'm kind of weird and I like that smell.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> You know, I think it is precisely the dishwash kind of lemon, not the lemon meringue lemon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yeah, I'm kind of weird and I like that smell.


I'm glad I'm not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't find Witch's Pouch anywhere! Anyone else been able to find it for sale? I hope I don't receive the blue polish, blue does not like my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

@@OiiO @@Saffyra lol! I dont want to walk around smelling like a clean plate tho. Might just gift this to....my landlord's niece lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got Hope girl nail in silver shine! Love it


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2014)

I got the green trio, and really liked it  Here are some swatches:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2014)

@@OiiO  Gorgeous swatches! I got the same trio


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 7, 2014)

the body lotion was the first thing i used from the box and i really like it...it's so light, yet so moisturising!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the body lotion was the first thing i used from the box and i really like it...it's so light, yet so moisturising!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the body lotion is the one thing in that box I am really interested in - I hope they have it show up in another box - the reviews state it dries to a powdery finish - which in hot, humid weather (and believe me, it is getting that way right now where I live) is fantastic!

I am going to see if anyone has it up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the body lotion is the one thing in that box I am really interested in - I hope they have it show up in another box - the reviews state it dries to a powdery finish - which in hot, humid weather (and believe me, it is getting that way right now where I live) is fantastic!
> 
> I am going to see if anyone has it up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i know!! it's so hot and humid here in hong kong too, and it works wonderfully!!! this is the first body lotion ever that i've liked using hahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

My box is out for delivery!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I got the green trio, and really liked it  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are some swatches:


I love the sugar mint trio so much I had to purchase it!  I love how you can do an easy gradient look with them...I just think they are so soft and summery.


----------



## Haylie (Jun 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I can't find Witch's Pouch anywhere! Anyone else been able to find it for sale? I hope I don't receive the blue polish, blue does not like my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is that the lip tint from box 11?  I found some other brands, I bought a Leole lip tint from here, when they have free shipping.I havent bought individual products yet from Memebox. (just the  boxes)  

The Leole comes  in three colors  and its much better price and I like it better than Benefit !

http://www.beauteque.com/lip-tint/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 8, 2014)

ROSELYN23 said:


> Is that the lip tint from box 11?  I found some other brands, I bought a Leole lip tint from here, when they have free shipping.I havent bought individual products yet from Memebox. (just the  boxes)
> 
> The Leole comes  in three colors  and its much better price and I like it better than Benefit !
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/lip-tint/


Yup global #11. Those are cute lip tints


----------



## ellesnails (Jun 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I got the green trio, and really liked it  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are some swatches:


Pretty, I got the pink trio and I like your colors a little more.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 9, 2014)

I got my Memebox #11 today so excited!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 25, 2014)

Got my tracking number for Global #12!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Got my tracking number for Global #12!


me too can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's just as good as the last ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope I remembered  to order #12, I'm pretty sure I did though


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I just can't get into the global numbered ones....I did order the #9 but that was because it got back in stock.

I think that once they finish up these theme ones, I would like to do a global one on a monthly basis.  I just went memecrazy in May &amp; June.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just can't get into the global numbered ones....I did order the #9 but that was because it got back in stock.
> 
> I think that once they finish up these theme ones, I would like to do a global one on a monthly basis.  I just went memecrazy in May &amp; June.


Just buy a memebox nr bundle next time, I bought the #11~#16 and now I don't have to worry about if I get it or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> me too can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's just as good as the last ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, I'm quite impatient to get it. I haven't had a box in about over 2 weeks!

@@marjojojoleintje what a pic!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Me too, I'm quite impatient to get it. I haven't had a box in about over 2 weeks!
> 
> @@marjojojoleintje what a pic!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tnx!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I feel for you ! I did got boxes but I really know how it feels to not have a box handed over to you within 2 weeks!! That box must be here within 7 days i think ?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tnx!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I feel for you ! I did got boxes but I really know how it feels to not have a box handed over to you within 2 weeks!! That box must be here within 7 days i think ?


Yes, I expect it to arrive Monday/Tuesday. And then the Scent Bundle! July will be a crazy Memebox month for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yes, I expect it to arrive Monday/Tuesday. And then the Scent Bundle! July will be a crazy Memebox month for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah! I want a memeparty everyday xD (my july will also be crazy! we'll make a memeparty that whole month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

Shouldn't someone have recieved this box by now? Or maybe nobody ordered it with express shipping  :wacko2:


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> yeah! I want a memeparty everyday xD (my july will also be crazy! we'll make a memeparty that whole month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sure we can! It's a constant party with all the boxes coming! Can;t wait for my stash to start arriving - need to stay strong till the next week LOL


----------



## flushblush (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Shouldn't someone have recieved this box by now? Or maybe nobody ordered it with express shipping  :wacko2:


You mean #12? The ship date was the 24th (yesterday), so if we're lucky we might just see some spoilers tonight or tomorrow from folks who ordered express! I chose standard, unfortunately. I will be thrilled if it gets here before I go on vacation next week, but not holding my breath.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Sure we can! It's a constant party with all the boxes coming! Can;t wait for my stash to start arriving - need to stay strong till the next week LOL


will your memetower soon reach the top of your ceiling?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or can you build a memebed already? haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> You mean #12? The ship date was the 24th (yesterday), so if we're lucky we might just see some spoilers tonight or tomorrow from folks who ordered express! I chose standard, unfortunately. I will be thrilled if it gets here before I go on vacation next week, but not holding my breath.


express shipping is so exprensive and mostly we get the boxes in 7 days so why bother to pay more right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope you get yours intime!!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> express shipping is so exprensive and mostly we get the boxes in 7 days so why bother to pay more right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope you get yours intime!!


Thank you! This is my first experience with the standard shipping (was lucky enough to get an upgrade on my first two boxes), so I have no clue how long it will take!


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes the #12, usually a spoiler comes up the day after shipping date. I never pay for express shipping because it arrives to Sweden in 3 days with standard shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow. I live in Denmark and I get it in 7 days with standard shipping. I thought that was fast but 3 days is amazing!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

@  @@memeaddicted hey neighbors! Yeah it takes 7 days approx for me too. Slow customs sometimes..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 25, 2014)

It takes about 7 days standard shipping to Poland.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello neighbours! When you say 7 days, do you count with saturday and sunday or not?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

yeah. Usually 6-9 days, if express 3 days. That is if I am at home and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Hello neighbours! When you say 7 days, do you count with saturday and sunday or not?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no only days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I know it's in my country I count saturday  extra because we get post deliverd on saturdays.. but when it's still flying i dont count it


----------



## had706 (Jun 25, 2014)

So I got a text from dhl saying I'm getting a package tomorrow (checked online and it's coming from Korea). The only thing I have notice of shipping from Memebox is my Global 12 box but I cannot imagine it making it to KS that quickly! And I didn't sign up for express shipping. Has anyone else got notice from dhl for this box??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Nope!! But will be thrilled to see spoilers!


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 25, 2014)

Memebox just posted an unboxing video for #12 on their youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OcRku2OpMk


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Memebox just posted an unboxing video for #12 on their youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OcRku2OpMk


Aaah that box is awesome thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

lots of hair products (for head and also to remove hair from other places!!)

I like that clay thing


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah that box is awesome thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost ordered the full size clayopatra by Banila co from sasa.com, thank goodness I didnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything besides that product looks very cheap.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh no..the video has been removed!

For anyone who saw it before it was taken down, can you let us know what the contents are?

Thanks so much!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

There was a couple of hair products (for your head), a hair remover (not for your head - lol), clayopatra, nail polish - there was more, but I don't remember.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There was a couple of hair products (for your head), a hair remover (not for your head - lol), clayopatra, nail polish - there was more, but I don't remember.


thank you!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There was a couple of hair products (for your head), a hair remover (not for your head - lol), clayopatra, nail polish - there was more, but I don't remember.


There was also a stretch mark fader. One of the hair products was an anti hair loss pack. I can't remember anything else that wasn't already mentioned.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't have my box yet, but I'm familiar with the claypatra mask. The packaging is awesome, but I've heard mixed things about the product. I'm going to keep an open mind though- I want my #12!

EDIT: not familiar enough with claypatra to spell it correctly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just can't get into the global numbered ones....I did order the #9 but that was because it got back in stock.
> 
> I think that once they finish up these theme ones, I would like to do a global one on a monthly basis.  I just went memecrazy in May &amp; June.


I feel the same way. The themes just get me and all my money goes to them!

Also, super interested in the



Spoiler



stretch mark fader.



Can those who got it and try it let us know how it is??


----------



## veritazy (Jun 26, 2014)

It sounds alot like the Korean box tbh

And so does #11. So I think it is safe to assume they are packing relatively similar boxes for us minus the international brands like Loreal etc.



Spoiler



from a Korean beauty blogger's instagram weeks ago.







I think I might stop seeing the korean site coz I won't be surprised anymore lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Also they've put in a nailpolish from the same brand as the nial oil from the hair&amp;body box


----------



## had706 (Jun 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> So I got a text from dhl saying I'm getting a package tomorrow (checked online and it's coming from Korea). The only thing I have notice of shipping from Memebox is my Global 12 box but I cannot imagine it making it to KS that quickly! And I didn't sign up for express shipping. Has anyone else got notice from dhl for this box??


Ok so it's not global 12 that I'm getting today but my Pore Care 2 box. I forgot I opened another account to get points and ordered that one


----------



## flushblush (Jun 26, 2014)

I watched the spoiler video before hitting the hay last night. Overall, I'm not too excited about the box, and I agree with @ that most of it seems cheap. However, I will give everything a try except the hair products (I'm newly platinum blonde, and don't want to fuss with it too much).


----------



## migasa (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There was a couple of hair products (for your head), a hair remover (not for your head - lol), clayopatra, nail polish - there was more, but I don't remember.


nail polish .... again ... :angry:


----------



## amidea (Jun 26, 2014)

meh hair products and nail polish don't excite me much. hair removal even less so. if there were multiple hair products, that's 4+ items i'm already meh about.  to the trades i shall go, i suppose.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2014)

I got my #12 box already!  (I am so not used to being the first one to get things as it usually works the opposite way on my coast!)  I really love it.

I already unboxed a few items but I can post a picture if you guys want?  Just need to figure out how to get the photo into a spoiler tag....



Spoiler



The items are:

Ryo Anti-Hair Loss Treatment

Banila Co Claypatra Mineral Salt Clay Pack

Plagentra White Mark Cream

Plagentra White Mark Lotion, Cream, Massage Gel (these are foils)

L.Vida Nail Polish (I think this is so cute!)

Inter-cos Smooth Sensitive Removal Cream

Palan Crysence Organic Essence

 Still figuring out how to upload the photo into a spoiler tag, sorry!  Anyone know?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I got my #12 box already!  (I am so not used to being the first one to get things as it usually works the opposite way on my coast!)  I really love it.
> 
> I already unboxed a few items but I can post a picture if you guys want?  Just need to figure out how to get the photo into a spoiler tag....
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, pictures please!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Jun 27, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I got my #12 box already!  (I am so not used to being the first one to get things as it usually works the opposite way on my coast!)  I really love it.
> 
> I already unboxed a few items but I can post a picture if you guys want?  Just need to figure out how to get the photo into a spoiler tag....
> 
> ...


To upload the photo into a spoiler tag you should just upload photo (in more reply options mode there is a possibility to upload photos), select it with a mouse, use special BB code button and choose spoiler option as usual.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

I heard that



Spoiler



Intercos smooth sensitive removal cream is super effective-- is it this one?

i can sneak on some guy and spray it on him mehehehe

and the Palan Crysence organic essence has appeared in the Korean version [Fashion N] box.

Double (probable) spoiler;


Since the Air Lanic has appeared in the mask box, the Palan in #12, I think we might see the Eco Bubs in cleansing.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I heard that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lipozone was already included in Global #5 and #5-2.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Lipozone was already included in Global #5 and #5-2.


I fail to remember. You are right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

The global #10 has been restocked!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope they restock #1 to #4 and #6 to #8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

I've gotten all 12 of the global boxes and I gotta say, they're always the best boxes for me. I think 11 was a little lackluster but I just got 12 in the mail today and I'm pretty thrilled with it! Nice selection of stuff!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've gotten all 12 of the global boxes and I gotta say, they're always the best boxes for me. I think 11 was a little lackluster but I just got 12 in the mail today and I'm pretty thrilled with it! Nice selection of stuff!


Aaaah the jealousy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you enjoy those boxes doubble for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaaah the jealousy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you enjoy those boxes doubble for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha well I've given away a LOT of stuff to my sisters and gal pals...Seriously even with all the things I've given way I have DRAWERS full of stuff! I don't think I'll ever get through it all! :blink:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha well I've given away a LOT of stuff to my sisters and gal pals...Seriously even with all the things I've given way I have DRAWERS full of stuff! I don't think I'll ever get through it all! :blink:


sure you do,, when everything expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry bad joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i think you can say you can make a tripple skincare routine on a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> sure you do,, when everything expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry bad joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i think you can say you can make a tripple skincare routine on a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah that's why I give it all away!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I haven't used it within the first 4-5 months that I have it, I pass it on. I'll admit that I have held on to some things for much longer, because I *KNOW* I'lll use it....someday....I swear...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha well I've given away a LOT of stuff to my sisters and gal pals...Seriously even with all the things I've given way I have DRAWERS full of stuff! I don't think I'll ever get through it all! :blink:


i will be your drawer. throw it all at me. hahah. kidding. but yeah.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahah that's why I give it all away!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I haven't used it within the first 4-5 months that I have it, I pass it on. I'll admit that I have held on to some things for much longer, because I *KNOW* I'lll use it....someday....I swear...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I trust you! I hang on longer because how many cream can you use at once.. and when you don't put your fingers in it, it will last for 1 year.



veritazy said:


> i will be your drawer. throw it all at me. hahah. kidding. but yeah.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hanged 2 shelves on the wall to storage my korean stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but now It piles up next to it xD


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje shelves? you don't need them, pile it onto meeeeee haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

p/s my box is getting full too..idk where to hide the evidence of my overspending.. *clumsily shoves pink boxes into cupboard*


----------



## Renata P (Jun 27, 2014)

Could someone post the photo of memebox#12, please


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje shelves? you don't need them, pile it onto meeeeee haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> p/s my box is getting full too..idk where to hide the evidence of my overspending.. *clumsily shoves pink boxes into cupboard*


hahaha xD the boxes are now on my ground xD and some stuff in nice baskets on shelves xD I don't want to throw away those boxes.. so cute and handy but now empty and useless xD

and no I keep my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (you talking to your meme imperial highness = hoarder too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

don't hide, be proud!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

pictures??? PLEASEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 27, 2014)

Let's see if this works...



Spoiler







The nail polish is really cute and has a little flower on it!

I already tried the hair removal spray and am really impressed by how well it works!
Sorry, this is the only picture I have....I am almost always the last one to get my boxes, so wasn't planning on posting and had already unboxed...but hope it helps


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOO HOO! youre awesome!! looks like a great box! cannot wait to receive mine!

youre right! the nail polish box is SO cute!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 27, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting! Looks great!


----------



## migasa (Jun 27, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm defo loving #12. Idk why lols. Maybe a memebox drought.

Does DHL work on saturdays??! arghh


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm defo loving #12. Idk why lols. Maybe a memebox drought.
> 
> Does DHL work on saturdays??! arghh


hahah xD must be it

I think they deliver on Saturdays (packages do not fly on Saturdays) thats what I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So when it's already riding in a bus to anywhere you maybe get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!  Can someone please post a picture of the front and back of the product insert for Memebox #12?

Definitely have been waiting FOREVER for mine.  

And not to sound ungrateful, but has anyone noticed that the older boxes seem way better in terms of value?  Like the nail polish is cute, but who cares about trying a $3 polish from their website?  I'm definitely more interested in the luxury brands and more cutting edge products like BB/CC creams and fermented products, etc.  I liked the Hanskin BB ampoule in Global box #10, but I just wish it was available for purchase on their website, since it's hard to justify ordering a BB cream I haven't tried yet (especially one from some unknown Korean brand).

Also, has anyone noticed the current themed boxes have been selling out super fast?  Luckybox #8 was sold out in 1 day, and it hasn't been restocked yet. I swear I was the very last person to purchase the "Cute Wish List" box because it was instantly "sold out" the second I confirmed my order.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 27, 2014)

I love the box too!  I only have an iPhone at the moment and it couldn't really capture the type on the card (I tried!).  Hopefully someone else with a better camera can do it.

I was surprised at how much I liked a couple of the products that I wouldn't have tried otherwise.  That's what's so great about Memebox, in my opinion!  The sizes are pretty generous too.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 30, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, I hope I get the same color nail polish! I adore that color. This polish looks to be my favorite item in the box. Really a nice box. It will be a long while before I get this box, I think this one is coming to me via slow mail. I'll be happy to get it in a week or so. I think my long shipping is around ten days or so.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a color biancardi might appreciate.



Spoiler



wish I got mint tho.

It's basic blue. Might go well with my yellow havaianas.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got a color biancardi might appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great color ~ it will go great with your flip flops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is a great color ~ it will go great with your flip flops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've got nice summer yellow - Juicy Lemon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got a color biancardi might appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paulina PS said:


> I've got nice summer yellow - Juicy Lemon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woow nice! can't wait for what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope not some kind of weird grey color xD


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Woow nice! can't wait for what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope not some kind of weird grey color xD


There's an info on the card about the included colors and it seems they mostly chose bright and summery   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 1, 2014)

this is the one I got, very pretty



Spoiler


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 1, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> this is the one I got, very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, I'll probably like any color I get. I just love the packaging.


----------



## athy (Jul 1, 2014)

The colour I got: 



Spoiler









Here's the colour I got! =D



The packaging is seriously the cutest!

I made a video unboxing this box but it seems like all you girls already have it anyway XDD 

Oh well ~


----------



## jbd90 (Jul 1, 2014)

This box isn't as exciting as some of the other global boxes in my opinion, but I'm excited to try the hair remover and white mark cream. Not sure if I'll use the anti-hair loss treatment though...but I guess it could be used to prevent future breakage? I love clay masks, but the claypatra has mixed reviews....it seems that it's really just cute packaging and nothing else special. I won't use the nail polish, although the bottle is cute. I think I would have preferred the lavender cuticle oil in this brand that was included in a different memebox.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 1, 2014)

I've used the hair remover today and it's really super effective! And easy to use as it's a spray and very liquid-y, I'd just recommend using it in your shower because it tends to splash around. I'm going to use the white mark cream today and Claypatra and hair essence tomorrow.

I find all the products very useful and it makes me happy with the box although it is probably not as attractive and glamourous as some previous ones.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 1, 2014)

After some thinking I decided to sell this box because I'm only interested in the nail polish and hair essence, maybe the anti hair loss pack, but it's just a small sample. So I thought I could buy the vitamin box instead and hope it contains better products   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RoiRoy33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Can someone please post a picture of the front and back of the product insert for Memebox #12?
> 
> Definitely have been waiting FOREVER for mine.


Here ya go!



Spoiler


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got a color biancardi might appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that color too xD


----------



## flushblush (Jul 2, 2014)

My #12 arrived last night! I got the Aqua Green nail polish, so pretty! Was really surprised at the weight &amp; heft of the whole box. Will be putting the hair products up for trade later today.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

I got mine today! Got the shade "orange pink" which where a coral-y kinda pink. Very pretty, not something I'd pick myself. Really liked this box. This was a nice change I think, normally we get a bb cream, mask (sheet or smthing), an ampoule etc. Now we got body care products and a nail polish and hair stuff. Really happy!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 2, 2014)

My box says out for delivery, hoping it shows up!


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone else getthe bundle and not have any correspondence on 12? I haven't gotten tracking or anything.

Edit: never mind I seem to have lost my mind.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 2, 2014)

I did get tracking for 12 and I had the bundle.

It arrived today!

My polish was bright blue.


----------



## KitsuneSammy (Jul 2, 2014)

Got my memebox #12 today! 
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdRmR_Qg3s


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

KitsuneSammy said:


> Got my memebox #12 today!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdRmR_Qg3s


Enjoy! that box is lovely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 3, 2014)

I haven't gotten my box yet but if any of you have tried the hair removal item, let me know how you like it! Thanks.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

My polish was the lemon yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But considering I've managed to avoid the dreaded yellow polish

in all other sub boxes to date, I guess i was due.

But overall I really LOVED everything...

and loved that they "broke out of the box" and sent us products that weren't the usual skincare/masks etc.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My polish was the lemon yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But considering I've managed to avoid the dreaded yellow polish
> 
> in all other sub boxes to date, I guess i was due.
> 
> ...


I agree! I liked the new variety of items too. Really weren't expecting it ^^


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got my box today. Anybody notice the card says box 10 in the smaller text?

I'm confused about items 3 and 4. Item four says to put on your face but item three is to put on the body, but they're the same product right? I'm scared to put it on my face...anybody know what it says in korean?

Edit: siap...I didn't want to read too MUX of the thread and be spoiled.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> Finally got my box today. Anybody notice the card says box 10 in the smaller text?
> 
> I'm confused about items 3 and 4. Item four says to put on your face but item three is to put on the body, but they're the same product right? I'm scared to put it on my face...anybody know what it says in korean?
> 
> Edit: siap...I didn't want to read too MUX of the thread and be spoiled.


I think that 3 sachet is a 3-step thing. It says in small numerics on the top corners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone tried those yet?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think that 3 sachet is a 3-step thing. It says in small numerics on the top corners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone tried those yet?


I also thought they were a 3-step and used them in this direction; massage gel, lotion and cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

catyz said:


> I haven't gotten my box yet but if any of you have tried the hair removal item, let me know how you like it! Thanks.


I've used a little. It smells pungent but it does the job without scrapping, which I like. The spray bottle was a bad packaging design.... it was messy, so you need to be in the shower. Also it does nt dispense very well, so you need to pump like crazy lol


----------



## catyz (Jul 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I've used a little. It smells pungent but it does the job without scrapping, which I like. The spray bottle was a bad packaging design.... it was messy, so you need to be in the shower. Also it does nt dispense very well, so you need to pump like crazy lol


Really? But do you really need to let it sit for 20mins before rinsing? Thanks for letting me know! i finally got my box on thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> Really? But do you really need to let it sit for 20mins before rinsing? Thanks for letting me know! i finally got my box on thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep defo have to leave it for awhile. It says to use a warm wet towel, but after doing that I still shower to get rid of the residue and smell.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yep defo have to leave it for awhile. It says to use a warm wet towel, but after doing that I still shower to get rid of the residue and smell.


That smell was horrible, it reminded me of "smudge/spreadable" meat.. but my legs my god so soft!! I left it for 30 minutes, first time ever using stuff like that xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> That smell was horrible, it reminded me of "smudge/spreadable" meat.. but my legs my god so soft!! I left it for 30 minutes, first time ever using stuff like that xD


Does it make them shiny, tanned and model like?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

I cannot wait for my #12 to get here!!  I really want to try out that hair removal item!!

FYI - most of you experienced K-beauty experts probably already knew this, but Amore Pacific also is the company that makes illi &amp; Ryo (the hair treatment in #12)

I ADORE Amore Pacific - I use their enzyme cleanser - so I am so happy to see them in memeboxes!  I just looked at what other brands Amore Pacific makes - wow


AMOREPACIFIC
HERA
Sulwhasoo 
LIRIKOS
Hyosia
Verite
Laneige
IOPE
Mamonde
Hanyul
TeenClear
Primera
Lolita Lempicka
Odyssey
MIRAEPA
INNISFREE
ETUDE
Espoir
PERSONAL CARE


Mise-en-Scene
Ryo
ILLI
Happy Bath
Dantrol
Median
Songyeum
HEALTH CARE


O'Sulloc
VB Program
VB Solution
Natural Beauty Food™
Ketotop


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does it make them shiny, tanned and model like?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what, not really xD

My legs are whiter than white asian legs,, but shiny yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot wait for my #12 to get here!!  I really want to try out that hair removal item!!
> 
> FYI - most of you experienced K-beauty experts probably already knew this, but Amore Pacific also is the company that makes illi &amp; Ryo (the hair treatment in #12)
> 
> ...


woow you did some linking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> woow you did some linking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nah, I just did a c&amp;p from their website - I guess it brought over the links!! lol


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 13, 2014)

amore pacific sent me an email and asked if i was interested to join their focus group discussion thing...incentive was hkd800...but i'm afraid i would be delivering by then so i didn't reply their email &gt;&lt;


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried the



Spoiler



anti-hairloss hair pack


from Global 12? How do you like it? I've been noticing a lot of breakage in the shower lately, so I'm thinking about trying it, but I'm afraid to use it with my (very) lightened, color-treated hair.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Has anyone tried the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ryo product?  I used it yesterday - there is conflicting information on how to use it.  memebox states to rinse it out, but another site has these instructions

_* *_​_*How to use: * Wash scalp thoroughly with shampoo.  Remove excess water apply essence onto problem area.  Massage gently using fingers and let it absorb.  Use twice, morning and night._​ ​http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1395032992/amorepacific-ryo-antihair-loss-essence​ ​Since memebox has given wrong instructions before, I am leaving it in_._  I just used a little bit and massaged it into my scalp and roots - it has an earthy scent, which I do not mind (I think that is the ginseng)  and then I blow dried and styled my hair as normal.​ ​nothing strange has happened....I also color my hair and I have oily hair as well.   It leaves no color nor did it make my hair greasy.   I only used an inch of the product.  I will continue to use it.  This is by Amore Pacific, btw - they also label under Ryo....I love Amore Pacific products.​


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks so much, @@biancardi - that was very helpful!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Palan hair essence for box #12?

Curious to hear thoughts/impressions.

I used it for the first time tonight and my hair was softer and shinier.

However that could be from the conditioning mask I used. It's hard to tell.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried the Palan hair essence for box #12?
> 
> Curious to hear thoughts/impressions.
> 
> ...


I LOVE it. My hair has never felt so fantastic! 

I already bought 2 back ups from eBay &amp; am purchasing another one from a lovely lady on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I LOVE it. My hair has never felt so fantastic!
> 
> I already bought 2 back ups from eBay &amp; am purchasing another one from a lovely lady on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


does it condition  and tame split ends?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I LOVE it. My hair has never felt so fantastic!
> 
> I already bought 2 back ups from eBay &amp; am purchasing another one from a lovely lady on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow. That sounds incredible, you must have SERIOUS love for this product!

I will keep playing w/ it.

I wonder how it works on dry (as opposed to wet or damp) hair.

May try that shortly.


----------



## yunii (Jul 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried the Palan hair essence for box #12?
> 
> Curious to hear thoughts/impressions.
> 
> ...


I have been using it for a couple of days now. I use it before I blow dry my hair in the morning. I really like how it makes my hair softer.


----------



## catyz (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The Ryo product?  I used it yesterday - there is conflicting information on how to use it.  memebox states to rinse it out, but another site has these instructions
> 
> _* *_​_*How to use: * Wash scalp thoroughly with shampoo.  Remove excess water apply essence onto problem area.  Massage gently using fingers and let it absorb.  Use twice, morning and night._​ ​http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1395032992/amorepacific-ryo-antihair-loss-essence​ ​Since memebox has given wrong instructions before, I am leaving it in_._  I just used a little bit and massaged it into my scalp and roots - it has an earthy scent, which I do not mind (I think that is the ginseng)  and then I blow dried and styled my hair as normal.​ ​nothing strange has happened....I also color my hair and I have oily hair as well.   It leaves no color nor did it make my hair greasy.   I only used an inch of the product.  I will continue to use it.  This is by Amore Pacific, btw - they also label under Ryo....I love Amore Pacific products.​


Hey @@biancardi, I think the link you found is for the essence, not the treatment that memebox gave us. I found another link that helps explain how to use the product:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KR31IFQ/ref=asc_df_B00KR31IFQ3225726?smid=A4TGNMK78UNNV&amp;tag=pgmp-770-95-20&amp;linkCode=df0&amp;creative=395109&amp;creativeASIN=B00KR31IFQ

Product DescriptionAMOREPACIFIC Ryo Jayangyunmo Treatment (200ml) ????Manufacturer : Amore pacific???Country of origin: Republic of Korea???Volume : 200ml???Major ingredients: Salicylic acid, Baek jain, Uyain, Gold, Licorice, Green tea, Ginger???Product description?: Total treatment to care scalp and hair giving nutrition for heathy volume hair.?: Herbal nutrition care hair falls while giving soft hair.?: Green tea and ginger extract cooling care relieve scalp's stress gently.???How to use?1. After shampoo, apply onto hair and scalp.?2. Apply right amount gently onto scalp.?3. Use fingers to massage scalp gently the scalp.?4. Apply onto hair.?5. Rinse off with lukewarm water thoroughly after 2~3 minutes.

Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

@@catyz thank you for that!! I did leave it in, and it didn't do anything bad to my hair - lol


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@catyz thank you for that!! I did leave it in, and it didn't do anything bad to my hair - lol


That's good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried it yet but is it any good? Does it work?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, when I left it in, my hair was thicker!! lol  I haven't noticed any difference yet - I am sure I have to use this for a while before seeing results.


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

true, they did say use it daily. I have too many hair products right now that I dont think I can get to it yet. I got a hair mask from memeshop so I'm using that for now.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

FYI....Memebox Global #11 is back in stock!  This got such great reviews that I couldn't resist it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

Andi B said:


> FYI....Memebox Global #11 is back in stock!  This got such great reviews that I couldn't resist it!


That is a great box!!  I didn't get the box originally and I purchased some of the items in that box separately - ha!  enjoy!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 22, 2014)

omg 2 days time and the next global is sent out ,wowo this month gone quick,


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> omg 2 days time and the next global is sent out ,wowo this month gone quick,


I know! I'm stalking #13 for a restock like crazy!  That's how I found out that #11 was restocked, lol!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> omg 2 days time and the next global is sent out ,wowo this month gone quick,


 




Andi B said:


> I know! I'm stalking #13 for a restock like crazy!  That's how I found out that #11 was restocked, lol!


I would love to get #13!!

I will have to stalk it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to get #13!!
> 
> I will have to stalk it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not even on the site anymore, even in the "Sold Out" section.  I'm hoping a restock still might be possible, and it will just pop back up.  If so, I will definitely post it here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Only 3 boxes of #11 global left. If only I had the money......


----------



## athy (Jul 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried the Palan hair essence for box #12?
> 
> Curious to hear thoughts/impressions.
> 
> ...


I've been using it about twice a week and I do feel like my hair gets softer!

I don't think I actually like it though - I think it leaves my hair feeling a little heavy as the day goes on =x

It may be because I don't fully blowdry my hair?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

I just bought global #17, yay!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

me too!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

Just got #17 and #13 RESTOCK!!!!!  Yessss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Just got #17 and #13 RESTOCK!!!!!  Yessss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is #17 VIP? I don't even see it as sold out.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is #17 VIP? I don't even see it as sold out.


Yes.  Here's the link: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global-17#.U8-lMSi8_qw


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Just got #17 and #13 RESTOCK!!!!!  Yessss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


happy dance!  I got 13 as well.

darn you memebox!  but that makes me happy. No more meme this week for meme.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes. Here's the link: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global-17#.U8-lMSi8_qw


Thank you. #13 came up as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope that #14 comes back into stock when it gets closer to shipping out!

I got 15, 16 &amp; 17 (I wish they did the bundles, but since their shipping changes, I doubt that will happen again!), just got 13 and the one I am missing is 14.  Of course, I have a ton of memeboxes coming, so if I don't get 14, C'est la vie


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 23, 2014)

I just emailed asking about if they are going to do a 6 month bundle,

#17-21. If they don't I'll probably stop ordering from them.

I just don't think I'm going to keep ordering monthly. I'll just order when I feel like it. If they offer the bundles I'll be a long time subscriber.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 23, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I just emailed asking about if they are going to do a 6 month bundle,
> 
> #17-21. If they don't I'll probably stop ordering from them.
> 
> I just don't think I'm going to keep ordering monthly. I'll just order when I feel like it. If they offer the bundles I'll be a long time subscriber.


Please let me know what they say!! I am interested in the bundle too!

*edited... i was mistaken.. sorry!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the highest number in a bundle so far is 16, so it would be a good time for one!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 23, 2014)

I got the last bundle for six months, it was #11-16.

I love it because I can just shop once and I know I'm covered for six months of Global boxes. Knowing I can't shop like I want to. This keeps me happy knowing I'm at least getting 1 box each month.

If and when I get a response I'll be sure to let you know, or

Maybe they will just put it on the site, I'm ok with that.

What sad is I was about to spend a bunch of money at sephora, but now I need to wait till I order box #17, I pray they post a bundle for this.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

I am not sure they will offer bundles on the globals anymore because of their shipping changes....


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 23, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I got the last bundle for six months, it was #11-16.
> 
> I love it because I can just shop once and I know I'm covered for six months of Global boxes. Knowing I can't shop like I want to. This keeps me happy knowing I'm at least getting 1 box each month.
> 
> ...


I got the #11-16 bundle as well.. i LOVED that!!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 23, 2014)

So box #13 is set to ship tomorrow but I haven't gotten an email confirming my address yet. Has anyone else gotten an email? Have they stopped doing that before shipping boxes?


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 23, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So box #13 is set to ship tomorrow but I haven't gotten an email confirming my address yet. Has anyone else gotten an email? Have they stopped doing that before shipping boxes?


I haven't gotten e-mails for any restocks I buy, so I suspect if you buy the box after they've sent out the initial e-mails you won't get one. You'll still get a shipping notification, though.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So box #13 is set to ship tomorrow but I haven't gotten an email confirming my address yet. Has anyone else gotten an email? Have they stopped doing that before shipping boxes?


I got my preshipment notification for #13 on July 11, which seemed extra early to me! Maybe check your spam, or your promotions folder?


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

Posted something in the wrong thread, not sure how to delete so just ignore this, please. :blush:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Spoiler for Pomegranate Cosmetics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHMYGOOOOD! Innisfree!! That is just the best spoiler I've seen in a while! Bring more Innisfree my way pls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> OHMYGOOOOD! Innisfree!! That is just the best spoiler I've seen in a while! Bring more Innisfree my way pls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol, I thought you might be happy about that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like a fun product, too!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Lol, I thought you might be happy about that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Looks like a fun product, too!


Yepp, you know me already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Innisfree has some of my favorite items of all time. Their innisfree clay mask, Innisfree eyeprimer, Jejujiba cleansing foam (anti-acne) and more. Just loved every single product from theirs!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 24, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So box #13 is set to ship tomorrow but I haven't gotten an email confirming my address yet. Has anyone else gotten an email? Have they stopped doing that before shipping boxes?


If you bought it as a part of a bundle you only get the address confirmation notification before they send out the first box in the bundle.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

Got my tracking for Global 13, wheeeeeee


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

I got my tracking from memebox this morning, but DHL already called to let me know it is getting delivered today. I did shop express though.. just didn't expect to arrive so soon.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I got my tracking from memebox this morning, but DHL already called to let me know it is getting delivered today. I did shop express though.. just didn't expect to arrive so soon.


Which boxes are you getting?


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Which boxes are you getting?


I should be getting Memebox Global #13 and Luckybox #7 today. However, since I have no one home to sign for it today, so I am guessing I will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I got my tracking from memebox this morning, but DHL already called to let me know it is getting delivered today. I did shop express though.. just didn't expect to arrive so soon.


Holy cannoli that's fast!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I should be getting Memebox Global #13 and Luckybox #7 today. However, since I have no one home to sign for it today, so I am guessing I will pick it up tomorrow.


Can't wait for spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 24, 2014)

Got tracking yesterday too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For the #13 global!


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 24, 2014)

Global 13 spoilers on the spoiler thread! Lucky box # 7 up next!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope I get the snail cc cream in Global 13--I will be crushed if I do not!  Please hear my pleas memegods!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

My initial thoughts on Global #13...this doesn't seem to have the usual WOW factor of global boxes, but I'm reminding myself that I wasn't that excited about #12 until I got it and had a chance to use everything. I've probably used up at least 50% of the products from #12 by now, so maybe #13 will be the same way.  I am definitely intrigued by:



Spoiler



the bubble mask and the snail cc cream


If those are great products, they will make up for that one "OMG, really?" product!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> My initial thoughts on Global #13...this doesn't seem to have the usual WOW factor of global boxes, but I'm reminding myself that I wasn't that excited about #12 until I got it and had a chance to use everything. I've probably used up at least 50% of the products from #12 by now, so maybe #13 will be the same way.  I am definitely intrigued by:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree! I think this box could have great potential.

I am happy.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 24, 2014)

Well,I broke down and ordered #17.


----------



## athy (Jul 25, 2014)

I have my unboxing video for global #13 up =D 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?p=2252056


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

is anybody's global #13 stuck with the status "Origin Post is preparing for shipment" ??

It has been stuck there since July 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It is supposed to be headed to the States and usually it doesn't take this long to reach the states.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> is anybody's global #13 stuck with the status "Origin Post is preparing for shipment" ??
> 
> It has been stuck there since July 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It is supposed to be headed to the States and usually it doesn't take this long to reach the states.


Not the same box, but my Milk box has been stuck in that same status since July 22nd. I was getting worried about it too, but I feel a little better knowing that it has happened to someone else. Hopefully we'll see some movement soon. If the status doesn't change by early next week, I'm going to have a lady I know well at the local post office look into it for me.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Not the same box, but my Milk box has been stuck in that same status since July 22nd. I was getting worried about it too, but I feel a little better knowing that it has happened to someone else. Hopefully we'll see some movement soon. If the status doesn't change by early next week, I'm going to have a lady I know well at the local post office look into it for me.


that is SO weird.. I bought the restock milk box and that came a LONG time ago (but then again it was via dhl since i bought a bunch of restocked items).

Please let me know what your lady friend at the post office says!!

I would love to know whats going on too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> that is SO weird.. I bought the restock milk box and that came a LONG time ago (but then again it was via dhl since i bought a bunch of restocked items).
> 
> Please let me know what your lady friend at the post office says!!
> 
> I would love to know whats going on too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll let you know. I might actually stop by and talk to her on Friday afternoon if it doesn't start moving by then.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> is anybody's global #13 stuck with the status "Origin Post is preparing for shipment" ??
> 
> It has been stuck there since July 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It is supposed to be headed to the States and usually it doesn't take this long to reach the states.


That's happened to me many times. Then all of a sudden the status changes to "out for delivery". I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

Got my #13 today. I think I am loving the themed Memeboxes better than the regular global boxes lately.

It used to be the other way around.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's happened to me many times. Then all of a sudden the status changes to "out for delivery". I wouldn't worry.


Thank you! That makes me feel so much better! I would be so sad if my preeecioussss (lol) milk box got lost!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> is anybody's global #13 stuck with the status "Origin Post is preparing for shipment" ??
> 
> It has been stuck there since July 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It is supposed to be headed to the States and usually it doesn't take this long to reach the states.


Mine also hasn't moved since the 24th...it's like they just shipped it out and it hasn't even made it to the US yet. It NEVER takes this long.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 31, 2014)

My #13 arrived today, it's nice to have it arrive.

I'm not super excited by it, this was so so for me.

Mostly good items that will be used.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Mine also hasn't moved since the 24th...it's like they just shipped it out and it hasn't even made it to the US yet. It NEVER takes this long.


OMG!! I just checked my status and it went from "origin post is preparing shipment" to bring in the Los Angeles sorting facility... that means mine should be here by Saturday or Monday!

Did any of yours move but not get updated???


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 31, 2014)

Got my 13 yesterday, much quicker than usual. I think its a decent box but there is a total wtf item that initially made me unhappy.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 31, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> Got my 13 yesterday, much quicker than usual. I think its a decent box but there is a total wtf item that initially made me unhappy.


Ha, you're not alone - I don't think anyone is happy with that wtf item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> that is SO weird.. I bought the restock milk box and that came a LONG time ago (but then again it was via dhl since i bought a bunch of restocked items).
> 
> Please let me know what your lady friend at the post office says!!
> 
> I would love to know whats going on too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whooooo! Happy dance! My box is finally moving! Its in NY now, so hopefully I'll get it in a few days. This is definitely the longest I've seen a box go without a shipping update, but at least I know I'm still going to get my milk box! Now, back to the memebox global discussion...


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Whooooo! Happy dance! My box is finally moving! Its in NY now, so hopefully I'll get it in a few days. This is definitely the longest I've seen a box go without a shipping update, but at least I know I'm still going to get my milk box! Now, back to the memebox global discussion...


Yay!! Both of ours have moved!!!!! Ever since I first saw it move yesterday, I've been refreshing the tracking page like crazy to see if its moved again... But it hasn't...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loll


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Yay!! Both of ours have moved!!!!! Ever since I first saw it move yesterday, I've been refreshing the tracking page like crazy to see if its moved again... But it hasn't...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loll


The weird thing is, the scan that just showed up tonight was actually dated July 27th...so I guess sometimes the scans don't update in the system right away. For all I know, it could be out for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

NO! My 13 did not come with the Snail CC cream! I really wanted it! Waaaaaa!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

Mine still has no movement in Korea since 7/29. But at least I received the Collagen box today. Which I think is lovely.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 1, 2014)

I got my Global #13 last night, and aside from that *~one particular item~* (you know the one), I am actually extremely pleased with this box. I got the snail CC cream (my first snail item AND my first CC, yay)! I swatched it on my arm and it looks like it's going to be really shiny. Also the pump is terrible. But I love that it has a high spf, and I'm looking forward to seeing what it does on my face! Oh, and I think it kind of smells like the O&amp; Soap Berry cleanser.

Also, I'm sure this will come as a surprise to no one, but the 23YO product is actually part of a set of 4 syringes, so it's not full size and it's not worth $50. However, the set costs $76-$92 depending on where you buy it; divide by 4 to get 1 syringe at a cost of $19-$23 (aka roughly the price of the Memebox), so I'm still happy! This site has tons of usage info, and ingredients, by the way: http://www.wishtrend.com/skin-care/978-carboxy-mask-pack-23yearsold.html


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

@@flushblush, thanks for the link. That video was really helpful. I did the 23 yrs old pore mask the other day and I didn't really like it but after the video, I'll give it another try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> NO! My 13 did not come with the Snail CC cream! I really wanted it! Waaaaaa!


i really wanted the snail one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.  the sun base one is SO WHITE.  it took a _lot_ of blending to get it to finally start turning somewhat close to my skin color.  i'm not sure i have the patience for that...


----------



## flushblush (Aug 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> i really wanted the snail one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.  the sun base one is SO WHITE.  it took a _lot_ of blending to get it to finally start turning somewhat close to my skin color.  i'm not sure i have the patience for that...


The snail one is really white too, actually. Definitely had to blend it out quite a bit to get it to match my (already very pale) skin tone when swatching.


----------



## RoiRoy33 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I've been using the "Ryo Anti-Hair Loss Treatment" from Box #12, and uh... it's been making my hair fall out more than usual??? Has anyone else experienced this?

I've been washing my hair on the same schedule (every 2 days), using the same products, for a few months now, so I know it's not anything else that I've changed. But the two times that I used the Ryo stuff, my shower drain mesh-thingie was absolutely FILLED with hair. WAY more than normal.

As a test, I didn't apply it the next time I washed my hair, and hair loss was minimal.

So..............

Hm.

Is it just me?

For the record, I have been following the instructions-- leaving it in for 2-3 minutes and then rinsing.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 5, 2014)

RoiRoy33 said:


> So I've been using the "Ryo Anti-Hair Loss Treatment" from Box #12, and uh... it's been making my hair fall out more than usual??? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I've been washing my hair on the same schedule (every 2 days), using the same products, for a few months now, so I know it's not anything else that I've changed. But the two times that I used the Ryo stuff, my shower drain mesh-thingie was absolutely FILLED with hair. WAY more than normal.
> 
> ...


Yes!! *raises hand*

Did I already rave about how much I adore the ryo hair thing. Oh my gahhhd..


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

Any spoilers for Global #14?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yes!! *raises hand*
> 
> Did I already rave about how much I adore the ryo hair thing. Oh my gahhhd..


I totally read that wrong. I read 'fall' as 'full'. Gosh. Must be blind.

But I do love the ryo stuff.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I totally read that wrong. I read 'fall' as 'full'. Gosh. Must be blind.
> 
> But I do love the ryo stuff.


@@veritazy I'd love to know specifically what you love about it if you have the time, please! I've been debating giving it a try.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@veritazy I'd love to know specifically what you love about it if you have the time, please! I've been debating giving it a try.


I know it smells organic and soil-ish, but coupled with any hair shampoo (I used it as a conditioner), it always make my hair feel lighter and fluffier. I don't need the hair blower to get that volume. Not that I have hair loss issues, but using the ryo I can skip the drying process and avoid frizz from the heat.

I never got any reactions as I felt the Ryo hair treatment is a fairly neutral product, but just to be on the safe side, do a patch test or something.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I know it smells organic and soil-ish, but coupled with any hair shampoo (I used it as a conditioner), it always make my hair feel lighter and fluffier. I don't need the hair blower to get that volume. Not that I have hair loss issues, but using the ryo I can skip the drying process and avoid frizz from the heat.
> 
> I never got any reactions as I felt the Ryo hair treatment is a fairly neutral product, but just to be on the safe side, do a patch test or something.


Fantastic, thanks so much! I'm just starting to dip my toe into the world of hair product, and since I went blonde I've been extra cautious. And I love organic, soil-ish scents, so that should be perfect!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Fantastic, thanks so much! I'm just starting to dip my toe into the world of hair product, and since I went blonde I've been extra cautious. And I love organic, soil-ish scents, so that should be perfect!


Cool! So I gather you are the wholegrain and oriental meds kind of girl? Those are leaning towards natural smelling stuff and lots of ginseng. I'm quite bummed most Phytoncide beauty products are made for men. We ladies love abit of nature and spice too lol


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Cool! So I gather you are the wholegrain and oriental meds kind of girl? Those are leaning towards natural smelling stuff and lots of ginseng. I'm quite bummed most Phytoncide beauty products are made for men. We ladies love abit of nature and spice too lol


I actually missed the whole grain and oriental meds boxes! I might get Oriental 2, if that's ever released, because the original oriental medicine box looked absolutely amazing. And if you love the way they smell, I see no problem with using products made for men - go for it anyway! :lol:


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I actually missed the whole grain and oriental meds boxes! I might get Oriental 2, if that's ever released, because the original oriental medicine box looked absolutely amazing. And if you love the way they smell, I see no problem with using products made for men - go for it anyway! :lol:


aw.. I hope they do, it was not a bad box, thats for sure. Yeah, I just might. But I still want to buy products that are exclusively for women, you know. Haha.. not sure if there are any differences in beauty stuffs for men.


----------



## bageled (Aug 27, 2014)

I found memebox #14 spoiler on IG! It looks like a pretty good box



Spoiler



http://iconosquare.com/p/796279343738269488_247385010

http://iconosquare.com/p/796523790963059796_247385010

http://iconosquare.com/p/796523344689114181_247385010


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 27, 2014)

bageled said:


> I found memebox #14 spoiler on IG! It looks like a pretty good box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like an AMAZING box! I feel like it's really different from the other global boxes. I'm sad I missed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG I can't wait!! I'm so happy I got them all and the new set for #17 to #19!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was seriously looking at a few of these



Spoiler



mermeid kind of mask that were on sale!


yesterday, so happy I didn't bought that! Also I'm seeying a product that I already have and I'm going to love a double from that one!!



Spoiler



RECIPE BY NATURE!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 30, 2014)

I got my #14 in the mail!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I got my #14 in the mail!


Is this the same 14 where a picture went up with about 20 face masks it seemed?


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Is this the same 14 where a picture went up with about 20 face masks it seemed?


It's the same, not all of them are face masks (e.g. I think one is nail treatment). Check items 2 and 5 on the info card. I guess the masks are underneath the boxes and you can't see them!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 30, 2014)

Here are the items laid out. It's the same box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

It seems that shipping is getting better for the east coast because global 14 just left customs for me.  Of course, unless it is delivered on tuesday, it will sit at my PO until I get back from vacation.... I am hoping that F/W comes on monday - crosses fingers..


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It seems that shipping is getting better for the east coast because global 14 just left customs for me.  Of course, unless it is delivered on tuesday, it will sit at my PO until I get back from vacation.... I am hoping that F/W comes on monday - crosses fingers..


I was surprise that mine showed up today. I was not expecting it so soon at all.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It seems that shipping is getting better for the east coast because global 14 just left customs for me.  Of course, unless it is delivered on tuesday, it will sit at my PO until I get back from vacation.... I am hoping that F/W comes on monday - crosses fingers..


Monday is a holiday - no mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Monday is a holiday - no mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, woops!  Tuesday then.  Mail is still being moved around during the holidays, just no delivery.  So, hopefully, they will have it for delivery on tuesday.

heck, I could drive there and back to NY and pick it up myself today!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 31, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox global #14 is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2278263


----------

